# Asus Rog Strix Scar ii GL504GW 8750h no undervolting option available



## glement (May 13, 2022)

So i tried to undervolt my laptop which was undervoltable on windows 10. I read that windows 11 has a virtualisation feature that prevents TS from doing it's work.
So i downgraded bios from 308 to 307, disabled hyper, virtualisation, sandbox, wsl in features and disabled all virtualisations in bios. But i still have the volting feature locked. Any Tips?


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2022)

You have disabled all of the virtualization stuff correctly but the BIOS is still setting the lock bit on the FIVR voltage control register.

Try doing a Google search for how to enable undervolting. Include your specific laptop model. I am pretty sure it is possible but I do not know what trick is needed. Sometimes installing a new Asus BIOS makes it difficult to go back to how things were.


----------



## glement (May 13, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> You have disabled all of the virtualization stuff correctly but the BIOS is still setting the lock bit on the FIVR voltage control register.
> 
> Try doing a Google search for how to enable undervolting. Include your specific laptop model. I am pretty sure it is possible but I do not know what trick is needed. Sometimes installing a new Asus BIOS makes it difficult to go back to how things were.


The solution was to disable firmware in device manager and then downgrade bios to 307 from 308. I did that, but for me it does not enable throttlestop undervolting feature.

reddit post of a man who solved it by downgrading bios

Possible solution is to downgrade even further but i can't find bios 305

i have found this link
305 bios
in this reddit post
post
but i have no idea if it is a legit 305 version without any weird stuff done to it.

downgraded
now it works (verified undervolting in hwinfo also)


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2022)

glement said:


> now it works


Good to hear.

Now you can upgrade to TS 9.4.6. The FIVR window is new and improved.


----------



## glement (May 13, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Now you can upgrade to TS 9.4.6. The FIVR window is new and improved.


i thought i downloaded the newest version 
newest version is in beta
so that is why i am not using it


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2022)

glement said:


> newest version is in beta


How can I ever release a new final version if no one ever tries the new beta versions that I release? The reason it takes forever to add new features is because of zero feedback from the user community.

TS 9.4.6 will work fine on your computer. No worries. Nothing has ever blown up in recent memory.


----------



## dnm_TX (May 13, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The reason it takes forever to add new features is because of zero feedback from the user community.


Well....usually in other places(forums and whatnot),developers are making feedback posts. Is there a reason not to have one here after each beta/stable release?


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> Is there a reason not to have one here after each beta/stable release?


I think there was a general news release on TechPowerUp for TS 9.4.6. A couple of people posted some comments. 

Anyway, this is off topic so I will just leave it at that. The new beta works great. No big nasty bugs have been reported and the FIVR window looks a lot better thanks to @(00)


----------

